# Impractical Jokers



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Impractical Jokers on tru TV going to come back? When I first saw previews thought it would be stupid but after watching one was hilarious. Hasn't been on in a while they recently showed all eps in a row, thought that might mean season 2 was about to start but still not in guide.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

They were renewed for a second season. I don't think it is on the schedule yet but I think it may be late fall.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

LOVE this show! Happy Happy Happy to hear they were renewed.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Never heard of this before now.

OMG!

I'm watching clips on youtube. AWESOME!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Been watching this almost non-stop for the past two hours. Can't stop laughing.

Love it!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

BradJW said:


> Been watching this almost non-stop for the past two hours. Can't stop laughing.
> 
> Love it!


That's how it was with me too. After avoiding it was hanging blinds one night it came on I did not want to get off dresser I was standing on for remote, laughed nonstop have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Einselen said:


> They were renewed for a second season. I don't think it is on the schedule yet but I think it may be late fall.


A note on IMDB says December. BTW, it has a 9.2 rating there.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Great show. My girlfriend introduced me to this.

I'm happy she did; it's pretty funny


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I finished watching the entire first season yesterday morning. Can't wait for new episodes!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Hilarious.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Bob Coxner said:


> A note on IMDB says December. BTW, it has a 9.2 rating there.


In which article on IMDB did you see December?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

New episodes starting August 30th. http://www.trutv.com/shows/impractical-jokers/index.html


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

cannonz said:


> New episodes starting August 30th. http://www.trutv.com/shows/impractical-jokers/index.html


Now they have pushed it to Sept 6


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My friend just turned me on to this show and I absolutely love it.

I hate pracitcal joke shows but for some reason I like this. I think it's because the jokes are usually on them and not unsuspecting people.

I actually had vowed NOT to watch ANY show on TruTV again, but caved in for this one.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

For the turts.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I didn't think it was possible, but i think this show has gotten better over time. I thought it would lose steam.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

pmyers said:


> My friend just turned me on to this show and I absolutely love it.
> 
> I hate pracitcal joke shows but for some reason I like this. *I think it's because the jokes are usually on them and not unsuspecting people.*
> 
> I actually had vowed NOT to watch ANY show on TruTV again, but caved in for this one.


I think that's a big part of the appeal. The other thing is these guys seems to be a) really likeable and b) having a really good time.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone know when new ones will return? They showed 4 or so then went to mid season break weeks ago the info they give is unreliable will say is new Worlds Dumbest instead will be rerun of Impracticable Jokers or something else.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Anyone know when new ones will return? They showed 4 or so then went to mid season break weeks ago the info they give is unreliable will say is new Worlds Dumbest instead will be rerun of Impracticable Jokers or something else.


They are filming now. I think they come back in September or some time around then.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Maui said:


> They are filming now. I think they come back in September or some time around then.


Thanks, I sure hope they have a lot more than 4 when it does.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I would highly suggest following the show on Facebook. They update and post lots of bloopers and not shown footage.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Back August first.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't wait! I'm actually going to their comedy show here in phx on July 27 th


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

New season started this past Thursday!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Loved the bit with the blackout glasses.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Recorded it won't watch till I have a few, in case they only have 3 or 4 and call it a season again.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Watched the first two, some of their best was worth the wait.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I just discovered this show. Oh man, this thing is hilarious. I swear, some of it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The most recent ones are some of their best, including the toast at the wedding punishment.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

What about the one where the loser has to do a motivational sales presentation at a real estate brokerage? I watched that episode and was so pumped to see what was about to happen. Unfortunately my recording cut off right as he started. Is that one available on Youtube or elsewhere?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

love the show!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Great show I can't believe it has actually got better, I thought it was probably a one off season when it started.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Great show. I have been listening to Q's podcast with Bryan Johnson and Walt Flanaghan (from Comic book men) for several years.

More recently I have also been listening to the WhatSayYou podcast which is Q and Sal.

http://www.whatsayyoupodcast.com/

If you want to listen to a hilarious and absurd story listen to Episode 19 - I Have Your Pants.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Can you subscribe through Downcast or iTunes?



Edit: nevermind. Figured it out. Can't wait for the drive home. Thanks for the tip about the podcast!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Next Thursday (5/8) at 10PM a hour long special with unseen clips will air, does not show up under just "Impractical Jokers" search.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this, http://www.trutv.com/shows/jokers-wild/index.html hopefully they can manage to string at least 3 new episodes in a row with this one.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Looking forward to this, http://www.trutv.com/shows/jokers-wild/index.html hopefully they can manage to string at least 3 new episodes in a row with this one.


I am a huge fan of Impractical Jokers (and I listen to Q and Sals podcast) but I wonder if they can entertain me with sketch comedy??


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Maui said:


> I am a huge fan of Impractical Jokers (and I listen to Q and Sals podcast) but I wonder if they can entertain me with sketch comedy??


The first one wasn't too bad, but the second was just awful. I ffd thru the bank after a minute (was clear they would all get shot) then the excruciating kid interview just a few seconds till I reached for the ffd button, after the lame stamp collection bit, deleted never to record again.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I agree. Jokers Wild is really bad.


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

Maui said:


> I agree. Jokers Wild is really bad.


+1

Thank God that the new season of Impractical Jokers is still funny. They should stick with that...

Elton


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Eptiger said:


> +1
> 
> Thank God that the new season of Impractical Jokers is still funny. They should stick with that...
> 
> Elton


Loved the guy interacting with Maury as the store security guard.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Loved the guy interacting with Maury as the store security guard.


It's actually Murray, but I agree that was really funny.

I also died at the Jaden Smith tattoo as a punishment for Sal.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Another great one last night, I can't believe they made him do that at bingo, people at those places don't put up with others crap.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

In Tivo guide has a new episode (Rock Bottom) listed as repeat, Titantv and others have a repeat listed and no mention of Rock Bottom. The last few episodes have shown up as repeats on their first airing, so you SP users might want to check and see if being saved.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Thanks, I'll check when I get home. I think the cruise one was the finale so if this is new I am sure it is just a clip show. 

I still love the show!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I had to record Car Sick the night the cruise one aired because Tivo guide said it was repeat when it originally aired. Also the first airing of the punishment special ep was listed as hour long and recorded as so was only 1/2 hour. I just looked at guide on another Tivo oddly it shows Rock bottom airing at 9PM the other has it at 10PM??


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

My money is on Q for the tightrope walk, Joe will do the worst.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Murr!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I like Q the most (I listen to him on several podcasts regularly) but if I were a betting man I might put my money on Murr, although his fear of jumping out of the plane, if it was height based may come back to bite him. 

I still love this show. No other show makes me laugh more.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I was going to add I bet Q is the only one who would go all the way. I was worried about Mandell having anything to do with it, he didn't ruin it at all.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't *love* the live punishment episode, but it was pretty good. Hopefully it did help to raise some awareness to this awesome show though - and keeps it on the air a few more years.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

My wife loves this show. 

I think that this, like another show on the same channel, The Carbonaro Effect, is mostly fake. Often times the people they interact with are laughing with them. They'll do outrageous things in front of a group and they'll seemingly go along with it. The only way I see this happening is if people have been told ahead of time that there's going to be a performance, to play along, and to try to keep a straight face.

I was watching it the other day, and one of them pisses his pants while in a room with other people. Then he proceeds to wander among them, nearly brushing into people. Sure, they move away from him, but they're kind of jovial about it. That's not normal human behavior. 

Plus, I find that they fairly rarely have to blur faces.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah I think at this point the people have to know more about what's going on. But the cool thing about this show is that it's not all about candid reactions of people but more about making the hosts do stupid things.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

smbaker said:


> Plus, I find that they fairly rarely have to blur faces.


All that means is that those people didn't sign a release to have their faces shown.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I honestly don't think it is fake. If it was there would never be any reason to refuse to say or do anything. 

I think, from what I have heard, they film a lot and what we see on the air is the best. Now, I think the whole scoring and punishment aspect is rigged and if I counted I would assume they all get punished an equal amount.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I have often wondered how many times they recognized especially as the show becomes more popular.

They could probably make an entire show or more just based on those encounters.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That's what I like most peoples reactions, like when Sal was judging kids talent show some were laughing others wanted to slap him.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cannonz said:


> That's what I like most peoples reactions, like when Sal was judging kids talent show some were laughing others wanted to slap him.


Didn't they say that the parents were in on it in that case.

For some reason I liked the punishment where they made Sal go into a huge Bingo parlor and had him yell bingo after every call. Those people did not seem to be in on it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Maui said:


> Didn't they say that the parents were in on it in that case.
> 
> For some reason I liked the punishment where they made Sal go into a huge Bingo parlor and had him yell bingo after every call. Those people did not seem to be in on it.


No that was the birthday party then only the one who's party it was.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

On the subject of punishment crowd reactions just re-watched the Joe and the bike club, that was great.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Did I miss one keep seeing promo with Q on bench covered with feathers, saying shouldn't do bird routine under ceiling fan or something like that, never saw that in a show.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> I have often wondered how many times they recognized especially as the show becomes more popular.
> 
> They could probably make an entire show or more just based on those encounters.


I'm starting to notice a lot more people in the background taking pictures of the guys while they are out and about doing their stunts.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> I'm starting to notice a lot more people in the background taking pictures of the guys while they are out and about doing their stunts.


Are the taking pictures because they recognize them or simply because they are sometimes doing really strange stuff in public? I have a feeling it is about equal amounts of both.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally showed the one with Quinn and the feathers, don't remember if same show but recently showed him in high school would have never recognized him the others looked just like they do now only younger. I don't know if I will like this hour and half show coming up (sounds like the failed show they tried before) I like peoples reactions to them, been a lot of good ones for that recently, the stunned guys looking at Joe barefoot in mall.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

This show is great. I went through their podcast (they did 13 episodes in what, 2 years) and recently switched to the Q and Sal one.

Anyone been to their live show? I went to get tickets, but they sold out pretty fast, and I am not paying $250/ticket for the VIP package.

I am not really surprised that more people don't recognize them. it is on TruTV, and its been on 5 years and I just discovered it. I am sure in NY a lot of people have not. And as others said, they just edit stuff out to be what's good. it's why there are more Joker vs. Joker showdowns. it's not really just 2 did it. It's just that only 2 were funny enough to make the air.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was watching a old one today, the famous don't call me mustache episode in fact. The punishment was picking up just one dog crap with a gloved hand no less, so very tame compared to what they have built up to.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

The punishment on the latest episode was fantastic. Probably one of the funniest of them all. The looks on his face and his reactions were just awesome.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Frylock said:


> This show is great. I went through their podcast (they did 13 episodes in what, 2 years) and recently switched to the Q and Sal one.
> 
> Anyone been to their live show? I went to get tickets, but they sold out pretty fast, and I am not paying $250/ticket for the VIP package.
> 
> I am not really surprised that more people don't recognize them. it is on TruTV, and its been on 5 years and I just discovered it. I am sure in NY a lot of people have not. And as others said, they just edit stuff out to be what's good. it's why there are more Joker vs. Joker showdowns. it's not really just 2 did it. It's just that only 2 were funny enough to make the air.


Saw them in Houston last year, and going to see them in Dallas next month. Their shows are great, but $250 a ticket is pricey as hell.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> The punishment on the latest episode was fantastic. Probably one of the funniest of them all. The looks on his face and his reactions were just awesome.


Yeah, Q looked seriously angry about it. But seeing as how the made Murr jump out of an airplane it seemed fair game.



BradJW said:


> Saw them in Houston last year, and going to see them in Dallas next month. Their shows are great, but $250 a ticket is pricey as hell.


I thought about seeing them a year or 2 ago but then I saw the ticket prices. I love the show. It is one of my favorites but no way will I spent that for a show. More power to them if they can draw with those ticket prices. They might as well make hay while they have the popularity.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

BradJW said:


> Saw them in Houston last year, and going to see them in Dallas next month. Their shows are great, but $250 a ticket is pricey as hell.


What do they do in their show? clips?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Legion said:


> What do they do in their show? clips?


They've had specials air of them on the road doing their show. Seems like a lot of scripted jokes with scripted responses. Never went, but seeing the specials on tv would make me pass on going to the live show. I don't think the guys are funny when they do stand up, but they are hilarious when pranking/humiliating each other. Kind of like when they tried that sketch comedy show...not good at all.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, there was a recent special that was clearly a good chunk of their live show from DE. It was amusing, but I wonder how much is repeated.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

goblue97 said:


> The punishment on the latest episode was fantastic. Probably one of the funniest of them all. The looks on his face and his reactions were just awesome.


Yeah, he was really pissed, I'M GONNA KILL YOU.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Those who wonder why their not recognized need to watch latest episode Stage Fright.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The one aired tonight was defiantly filmed before several that aired before it, Murr had very little eyebrow and hair grown back.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know who Kay Adams is but they can add her to every TV show as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> I don't know who Kay Adams is but they can add her to every TV show as far as I'm concerned.


Good Morning Football (or something like that) on the NFL Network.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I love the show but that live show was a bit of a train wreck.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

It had it's moments Joe hitting those doors was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Instead of getting old this season so far is some of their best. I don't like the guy hosting the pop up extra shows, they should go back to way they were, or alternate one of the jokers for host.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Instead of getting old this season so far is some of their best. I don't like the guy hosting the pop up extra shows, they should go back to way they were, or alternate one of the jokers for host.


prior to this season there was a story about some networks including trutv wanting to reduce the commercial load per episode Apparently that was only for the first run. So IJ is left with extra minutes to fill that would have to not appear to on the reruns. This was their solution.

I haven't compared the previous season show lengths without commercials to this season without commercials and without goofy guy to test this theory.

I'm not bothered by it. I was bothered by it when I thought it was the start of the next half hour and my tivo was missing a 'talking dead' style full half hour show. Its not the worst.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Your talking about the little thing at end of new shows, same guy now does the full half hour repeat shows with the pop up facts, and he does a stupid contest thing and other stuff. Looks like it is called - Impractical Jokers: Inside Jokes.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Search Matt Berry, Q's long lost British brother.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Casey Jost is the person, and I too find him annoying. But he's been with the show since the beginning, so clearly he means something to them. 

Inside Jokes I like the pop-up facts. I just FF through the parts with Casey, as I find they add nothing.

On a side note, apparently Sal is doing some side gigs here and there as a stand-up comic. I found that surprising. Of the 4, I thought he would be the worst as a stand-up performer. I've not seen his show, but I would be curious how it is. I did watch the one episode of Comedy Knockouts he was on, and I thought he was pretty terrible. I feel that stand up comedy and Improv are different, and take different skills. He's good at Improv.... not so much at the stand up (IMO).


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> Instead of getting old this season so far is some of their best. I don't like the guy hosting the pop up extra shows, they should go back to way they were, or alternate one of the jokers for host.


Totally agree. That guy is quite annoying.

I've also noticed that people in the background that I previously thought were fans taking video/pics may just be part of the crew trying to blend in while getting video without being too obvious.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Wish I would have known they were going to be at the FL mall.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Great episode tonight, the texting was one of their best as was the punishment which is good after that lame baby one last week.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

last week wasn't the baby one - that was two weeks ago. But tonight's punishment was great. I haven't laughed that much during a punishment in a LONG TIME.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, this was the first one with Murr's new locks thought he got them before the baby episode.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

People seem to like this show. I'd want to break these guys' faces.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

That'd be funny, too.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

If you haven't picked it up there is another show Impractical Jokers : After Party, hosted by Joey Fatone and the jokers that has followed the past two episodes . 
Very funny and worth watching. I dont know that they are rebroadcasting it. Or maybe at the time TiVo wasn't labeling it correctly. I had to go watch on the trutv website, and it required having a cable system logon. was able to set up a season pass and record the episode this week.

And if you haven't had enough there is an official podcast. Its hosted by Casey, but he's not the dialed up spaz people hate. (still mildly annoying though). Plenty of guests to keep him to a minimum. I'm not sure there is a bunch of content there, but it is somewhat amusing. this weeks episode had the book of mormon guy who stared in the punishment.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> Oh yeah, this was the first one with Murr's new locks thought he got them before the baby episode.


They mentioned Murr wearing the Q wig but also made a "living under a rock" comment. I thought I've been keeping up with all the episodes but I must have missed something. Can you guys fill me in?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> Great episode tonight, the texting was one of their best as was the punishment which is good after that lame baby one last week.


I'm convinced they can't come up with a punishment that actually punishes Joe. He just seems to roll with whatever they throw at him.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

goblue97 said:


> They mentioned Murr wearing the Q wig but also made a "living under a rock" comment. I thought I've been keeping up with all the episodes but I must have missed something. Can you guys fill me in?


 In the 8/3 episode -- The Q-Pay -- Murr's punishment was he has to wear wig made from Q's hair on the show, I guess for rest of this season.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

boywaja said:


> If you haven't picked it up there is another show Impractical Jokers : After Party, hosted by Joey Fatone and the jokers that has followed the past two episodes .
> Very funny and worth watching. I dont know that they are rebroadcasting it. Or maybe at the time TiVo wasn't labeling it correctly. I had to go watch on the trutv website, and it required having a cable system logon. was able to set up a season pass and record the episode this week.
> 
> And if you haven't had enough there is an official podcast. Its hosted by Casey, but he's not the dialed up spaz people hate. (still mildly annoying though). Plenty of guests to keep him to a minimum. I'm not sure there is a bunch of content there, but it is somewhat amusing. this weeks episode had the book of mormon guy who stared in the punishment.


 Watched this week was very good, where I found out Joe flipping upside down (one of the funniest moments) was a accident, didn't watch it last week I hope and assume will repeat them.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> In the 8/3 episode -- The Q-Pay -- Murr's punishment was he has to wear wig made from Q's hair on the show, I guess for rest of this season.


Thanks. I thought I watched that episode but that doesn't ring a bell. I'll have to re-watch.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

He actually looks better in it, much younger.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

A gross bonus, when they are unveiling the wig on countdown at number two Murr does his famous spit when he talks.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Tivo has After Party in guide now.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Another great punishment, Murr getting his ass kicked. There is only like 10 minutes of challenges now to make room for the behind the scenes thing, wish they would drop that.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Or make the show longer.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I see why they do it now, just watched the end of Rubbed the Wrong Way, the show ended credits rolling as soon as Joe hit the ground, no so called bonus footage. It's so Trutv can add 5 or 6 minutes of ads when they want.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, the bonus footage during the original run is padding for TruTV sadly. They are definitely ruining the show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Is in syndication now, local channel here showing in afternoon and at night.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

When they get back Murr's first punishment should be he has to wear wig all season again, maybe even dye it blonde.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like they are back 2/1. No Sal, when I first saw Murr thought why cat, should be with Q but quickly realized is supposed to be ferret whoever made it has obviously never seen a ferret. Shop All Novelty Toys & Action Figures - Spencer's


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cannonz said:


> Looks like they are back 2/1. No Sal, when I first saw Murr thought why cat, should be with Q but quickly realized is supposed to be ferret whoever made it has obviously never seen a ferret. Shop All Novelty Toys & Action Figures - Spencer's


No Sal? Is he off the show now?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

No Sal doll, at Spencer's.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw it coming (No Good Deed) thought he would get it when reaching in front of him, after he didn't was sure he would after next line but didn't even get that far.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I recently binge watched a TON of episodes over a few weeks of time. So funny...

And as a surprise gift for me, my kids got Murr to record a custom Father's Day message for me (I think as a bonus for buying his book). Very cool!


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> And as a surprise gift for me, my kids got Murr to record a custom Father's Day message for me (I think as a bonus for buying his book). Very cool!


I saw that offer on twitter. Thats awesome.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yeah, he's been really pushing his book on twitter. best tweet about it was Joe saying how much he enjoyed the book, and Murr called him out for not reading it, because got the the title wrong, the release date wrong, and something else wrong.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Has there been any mention of when new eps will return?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Has there been any mention of when new eps will return?


They're filming a movie (I don't know any details other than that), and the next season will be filmed after that. Wikipedia says the next season will start in February 2019:
List of Impractical Jokers episodes - Wikipedia


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

They wrapped the movie filming about a month ago.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

New episode 8/2


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I love the show but I can't imagine the movie will be a huge success.

I know that their sketch comedy show tanked and stand up specials I have not found nearly as amusing.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope movie is like show, not their sketch too but also doubt it will be.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I assumed the "movie" will be a made-for-TruTv movie, and basically be a long episode. I don't think their other material really ever finds an audience. But will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked the video game themed soda commercial.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Joe looks completely different without his sonic hedge hog haircut, wasn't that noticeable when they pointed it out but in Shazam commercial was totally different looking person.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw commercial for movie, had forgot about it. 
'Impractical Jokers: The Movie' Trailer: The Hidden Camera Prank Show is Coming to Theaters


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Joe Gatto and his wife have agreed to divorce.
And Joe has chosen to leave the Impractical Jokers to focus on his kids.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYLBnVXgrmn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYLKLvsru6C/


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Wow, won't be the same without Joe.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Show is awful now.


----------

